

Dwolla Partners With mFoundry, Bringing Real-Time Payment To 800+ Banks - Ataub24
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/10/dwolla-partners-with-mfoundry-bringing-real-time-p2p-mobile-payment-capabilities-to-800-u-s-banks/

======
ssebro
mFoundry's business is essentially "get advanced mobile apps for your bank on
every platform", with ~30-day turn around.

I used to code mFoundry's platform and mobile apps, and I can tell you that
this deal is a potential game changer for dwolla. mFoundry has amassed
prolific channels to banks, and they've been able to drag banks big and small
into the future of mobile banking. More importantly, their solution is now
laughably combatible with the different software that powers most banks, so
integration is relatively simple. If they're able to offer payment over dwolla
as turnkey as their other integrations, and dwolla's fees are cheaper than
ACH, this single deal will make dwolla huge.

------
alexpenny
Has anyone had success using Dwolla? I love what they are doing and I tried to
get behind them, but adoption rate is nil. If the sign up process was less of
a pain I would feel better getting clients on board. It seems like they are
just winning tiny battles like this just to stay in the press.

~~~
phren0logy
I have used it, and it works exactly as advertised. The only think I didn't
like is that it put something on my facebook feed about paying somebody, which
was gross. I can see why they are trying to get more exposure, but that was a
bad move.

Other than that, it's just what it says on the tin.

------
nym
I wish Bitpay or BitInstant would partner with mFoundry!

